# wireless router username & password



## wix1 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi - im setting up my new broadband using an existing wireless router - ive got to the step for using the username and password of my existing wireless router but i dont have this info - how do i get it or is there a way round it? 
I was previously with Sky and they supplied the router so i never needed the password that i remember.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 13, 2008)

What model? 
If it's still with the default password, try these.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 13, 2008)

The default username and password will be detailed in the manual for the router.


----------



## wix1 (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks for both replies - i no longer have the manual and the netgear router doesnt state what model it is?! The sticker on the back is a sky broadband netgear sticker with SSID, network key and channel info. There is also a mac and serical number too - does that help at all?


----------



## wix1 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have found a delivery note rom way back telling me the item description:
Super Wireless Router UOM 1 = 1 (Netgear)

Does that help?


----------



## wix1 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have just been doing some online searchng and someone posted a similar question on this site:

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=518090

It seems the model is netgear DG824GT Sky broadband router but further down the thread it states i need the username and password. Giaguara, the link to the password list you sent unfortunately doesnt have this model. 

Any ideas?


----------



## wix1 (Dec 13, 2008)

OK, i might be getting somewhere using your help - i have managed to get the password which the wirless router has accepted and through network i have successfully setup an airport internet connection with a green light. I thought the next step might be to connect the the new normal router back up and connect that to the wireless router using the ethernet cable but that doesnt seem to get a connection. Can you help me from this stage ?


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 13, 2008)

If you change to a different router, you would need to power-cycle, or restart your broadband modem.


----------



## wix1 (Dec 13, 2008)

OK - half way there now - i now have a wireless connection but using both routers. I have the non wireless new router plugged into wireless router and thats working but is there a way to now lose the new router altogether and just use the existing wireless router?


----------



## wix1 (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks Delta-mac, maybe you can help me with the update i just posted?


----------

